# Shield bugs



## orionmystery (Aug 9, 2011)

ID: male specimen of_ Mucanum sp._, most probably _Mucanum patibulum_ Vollenhoven, 1868.










A huge stink bug, about 25mm body length. _Sanganus westwoodii_ (Vollenhoven, 1866)





Family _Scutelleridae_, and to the genus _Cantao _Amyot & Serville, 1843. possibley _Cantao ocellatus _(Thunberg, 1784).


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 9, 2011)

Dude, you have the most crazy awesome variety of insects!  Great images.  Love that first one.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 9, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Dude, you have the most crazy awesome variety of insects!  Great images.  Love that first one.



Thank you AI


----------

